# Implications



## ahvalj

Существует ли хороший русский перевод английского слова _implications_ для случаев наподобие _a newly discovered dialect of Mumbo Jumbo and its linguistic implications_? Здесь, очевидно, имеются в виду не русские _последствия_ как таковые, не действия в будущем, а влияние открытия на общую картину, переосмысление настоящего…


----------



## Vovan

Со словами "идея", "открытие" и рядом других работает "значение":
_значение идеи_​_значение открытия_​


----------



## ahvalj

Ага, спасибо. Тогда в единственном числе…


----------



## Vadim K

Смысл


----------



## ahvalj

Vadim K said:


> Смысл


Вы могли бы написать «и его лингвистический смысл»?


----------



## Vadim K

ahvalj said:


> Вы могли бы написать «и его лингвистический смысл»?



В данном случае нет, не мог бы. Однако я посмотрел результаты поискового запроса в гугле и не нашел ни одного случая, где термин "_linguistic implications_" употребляется по отношению к открытиям диалектов языка. А в случаях, где этот термин употребляется, часто как раз подходит "_смысл_". Поэтому я Вам его и предложил.


----------



## alex_s

Лингвистическая значимость этого открытия.


----------



## Rosett

Слово “implications” довольно неуместно в заданном контексте. Поэтому «хорошего» перевода не получается.


----------



## ahvalj

Rosett said:


> Слово “implications” довольно неуместно в заданном контексте. Поэтому «хорошего» перевода не получается.


У меня в электронной библиотеке насчитывается 571 пэдээф со словом implications в заголовке. Самый ранний — в статье американского автора от 1965 года, он же единственный из 60-х (_Delevoryas T · 1965 · “Investigations of North American cycadeoids: microsporangiate structures and phylogenetic implications”_); из семидесятых таких пэдээфов 8 (также в основном от носителей английского), из восьмидесятых — 58, из девяностых — 83… (из 2020 — _Samant B, Kumar D, Mohabey DM, … · 2020 · “Palynoflora from intertrappean localities in southeastern part of Deccan volcanic province: taxonomic composition, age and paleogeographic implications”_). Я подозреваю, что это словоупотребление распространилось с развитием грантовой системы, в которой исследователю полагается разъяснить грантодателю, на что пойдут/пошли потраченные деньги, и что оплаченное исследование изменило в картине мироздания. До нас, как всегда, веяния доносятся сквозь толщу стран и веков, поэтому сложившегося перевода пока нет.


----------



## Vadim K

ahvalj said:


> У меня в электронной библиотеке насчитывается 571 пэдээф со словом implications в заголовке. Самый ранний — в статье американского автора от 1965 года, он же единственный из 60-х (_Delevoryas T · 1965 · “Investigations of North American cycadeoids: microsporangiate structures and phylogenetic implications”_); из семидесятых таких пэдээфов 8 (также в основном от носителей английского), из восьмидесятых — 58, из девяностых — 83… (из 2020 — _Samant B, Kumar D, Mohabey DM, … · 2020 · “Palynoflora from intertrappean localities in southeastern part of Deccan volcanic province: taxonomic composition, age and paleogeographic implications”_). Я подозреваю, что это словоупотребление распространилось с развитием грантовой системы, в которой исследователю полагается разъяснить грантодателю, на что пойдут/пошли потраченные деньги, и что оплаченное исследование изменило в картине мироздания. До нас, как всегда, веяния доносятся с опозданием, поэтому сложившегося перевода пока нет.



Может тогда имеет смысл в данном контексте переводить оборотом "_влияние на..._"? "_Влияние на филогенетику_", "_Влияние на палеогеографию_" и т.д.


----------



## ahvalj

_Влияние_ подразумевает, как я написал в первом посте, будущие последствия. Здесь же имеется в виду изменение сложившейся картины мира. _Значение_ и _значимость_ подходят: просто по-русски так (пока) редко пишут.


----------



## Vadim K

Мне кажется, что изменение сложившейся картины мира в той или иной области - это как раз и есть основное последствие того или иного открытия. Например, такие эпохальные открытия, как открытия Ньютоном его законов имели своим основным последствием именно изменение сложившейся картины мира в области механики и ничего более. А вот уже потом, на основании этой изменившейся картины мира пришли другие, физически осязаемые последствия в виде тех или иных инженерных решений.


----------



## ahvalj

Это верно, но для такого случая есть слова вроде _impact _и _influence_. О подобном влиянии можно судить спустя какое-то время и как бы со стороны. Здесь же сам исследователь должен сразу разъяснить, что меняет его грант/статья: о влиянии как таковом судить и рано, и не скромно. Видимо, как раз для этого и было внедрено слово _implications_. Его первоначальный, насколько я понимаю, смысл был «подразумеваемое», а в латыни — «заложенное в складках».


----------



## ahvalj

_Значимость,_ наверное, тоже слишком помпезное слово. _Значение,_ пожалуй, подходит лучше всего.


----------



## Vadim K

Да, конечно. "_Значение"_ хорошо подходит. Еще можно предложить "_роль в..._". Это вроде не так помпезно, как "_влияние на_".


----------



## ahvalj

_Significance_ по-английски также используется (_Hills LV, Gopal B · 1967 · “Azolla primaeva and its phylogenetic significance”_), но ныне существенно реже, часто не носителями языка, и временами с неким иным оттенком или просто для избежания тавтологии (_Hayes RF, Smith SY, Montellano-Ballesteros M, … · 2018 · “Cornalean affinities, phylogenetic significance and biogeographic implications of Operculifructus infructescences…”_).


----------



## Rosett

ahvalj said:


> ...влияние открытия на общую картину, переосмысление настоящего…


В общем, так почти и будет:

Лингвистическое осмысление

Таких примеров много.


----------



## alex_s

К


Rosett said:


> В общем, так почти и будет:
> 
> Лингвистическое осмысление
> 
> Таких примеров много.


Как "a possible significance" превратилась в смысл?


----------



## Rosett

alex_s said:


> Как "a possible significance" превратилась в смысл?


Речь идёт о “linguistic implications.” Автор темы предложил «переосмысление» в качестве возможного толкования.


----------



## alex_s

Rosett said:


> Речь идёт о “linguistic implications.” Автор темы предложил «переосмысление» в качестве возможного толкования.


Переосмысление тут не подходит.


----------



## Okkervil

ahvalj said:


> У меня в электронной библиотеке насчитывается 571 пэдээф со словом implications в заголовке.


 Это не означает, что там оно везде использовано в одном и том же значении.

Вообще, названия статей, книг или фильмов обычно переводятся в самую последнюю очередь, то есть после перевода их текста, когда содержание и основные нюансы уже ясны.


----------



## Maroseika

Приложение чего-либо к, в приложении к?


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> Приложение чего-либо к, в приложении к?


Тогда изменится порядок величин: по-английски предметом является новоткрытый диалект языка мумбо-юмбо, и к нему предлагается некий контекст, Вы же превращаете уже сам этот диалект в приложение к общему контексту.


----------



## Maroseika

Я имел в виду что-то в таком духе: "Особенности новооткрытого диалекта мумбо-юмбо и их  приложение к таким-то проблемам лингвистики (или к такой-то теории").


----------

